# when is the avaible time to put heater in aquarium?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

anybody knows when the exact month to put heater on a crs tank??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

When do you turn on the heat in your house and what temperature do you keep it at


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i have a steady 76F in my tank atm and I'm going to keep the heater in the tank. I have a feeling stability is more important than 'correct' temperature, but i could be wrong. I just picked up 6 A and B grade CRS yesterday. The 76F is a bit higher than the CRS breed in, but I only read this info on the Internet. 

A heater has a switch that turns itself off once the 'maintain' temperature has been reached and on again if the temperature drops. 
I'm just going to feed them well, maintain consistency, and maybe put on some love tunes so they fornicate so i can fill my 5 and 2.5 gals with shrimplets!

There is no correct month.. unless you're a mystic and you think the moons and stars are how CRS breed.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> i have a steady 76F in my tank atm and I'm going to keep the heater in the tank. I have a feeling stability is more important than 'correct' temperature, but i could be wrong. I just picked up 6 A and B grade CRS yesterday. The 76F is a bit higher than the CRS breed in, but I only read this info on the Internet.
> 
> A heater has a switch that turns itself off once the 'maintain' temperature has been reached and on again if the temperature drops.
> I'm just going to feed them well, maintain consistency, and maybe put on some love tunes so they fornicate so i can fill my 5 and 2.5 gals with shrimplets!
> ...


You mean that isn't what makes them breed?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> You mean that isn't what makes them breed?


I've read different opinions. Some people say its more the hardness and make-up of the water rather than temperature. Some people just leave them be, some have a heater, some have success, some don't.

I'd rather have a higher set temp w/ a therm than a temp that fluctuates with the room. Winter is coming up, if I leave these guys be for the next while I think they'll breed. I just have to remove the gouramis which seem to scare the shrimps.

I don't know though, this is my first time with CRS. My cherries bred when I just left them alone. Even with a betta in the tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I've read different opinions. Some people say its more the hardness and make-up of the water rather than temperature. Some people just leave them be, some have a heater, some have success, some don't.
> 
> I'd rather have a higher set temp w/ a therm than a temp that fluctuates with the room. Winter is coming up, if I leave these guys be for the next while I think they'll breed. I just have to remove the gouramis which seem to scare the shrimps.
> 
> I don't know though, this is my first time with CRS. My cherries bred when I just left them alone. Even with a betta in the tank.


You started talking about difficult subject. As far as I know there is no direct answer 
Check stimulate breeding thread out. You will see that different people notice different things that help.

Regarding temperature, 20-25C is what you need for them.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> You started talking about difficult subject. As far as I know there is no direct answer
> Check stimulate breeding thread out. You will see that different people notice different things that help.
> 
> Regarding temperature, 20-25C is what you need for them.


I'm just below the threshold for temperature, good to know.
My KH and GH are fairly high, however.


----------

